# Calf catcher



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I think it is about time for me to pony up and buy one. One bull calf growing up not a steer with my current herd would probably pay dividends.

Suggestions on a model and a good place to buy?

Was thinking something like this:

https://www.google.com/search?q=calf+catcher&client=ms-android-verizon&sa=X&biw=360&bih=560&tbs=vw:l,ss:44&tbm=shop&prmd=svin&srpd=2971697415778089795&prds=num:1,of:1,epd:2971697415778089795&ved=0ahUKEwipyN_EtaXSAhWK1IMKHd-RDYoQgjYI4AM

Thanks.


----------



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

Do you mean a calf cradle?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

That's the model I use. I wouldn't be without it when checking pastures. I'm not much of a cowboy, never learned to rope well so this calf catching stick works well for me. I hook em off my fourwheeler but you have to be carefull so they don't go in front of the fourwheeler once hooked.

Good for calves but once they hit 300lbs + this doesn't work so well. I've hooked a big calf and had em break the hook off with the first kick.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Used one similar for several years now. Works good, some small calves can slip out sometimes. Got a nasty cut one time from the seam where the poles telescope. Happened when I hooked a calf that was way to big and he jerked. I had started pulling him in and reached to grab him and the pole slid through my hand. When the seam hit my hand it tore a chunk out of my palm. Best advice is to not use it older large calves.

Have had a few calves limp slightly after being caught. Never had any major calf injuries though.

It's about time for me to buy another one. Mine will not telescope anymore and is still helpful but is short now. Telescope quit working when an angry cow charged when we were tagging her calf. My last line of defense was the calf catch. It stopped her, but her head bent the poles very slightly,. The poles have been stuck together ever since.

Bent the calf catch, but straightened out the cows attitude.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tige said:


> Do you mean a calf cradle?


I dont think so. Speaking of a pole that you hook calf's leg with.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

I thought you meant one of these, http://www.safetyzonecalfcatchers.com/

has anyone used one? Looks like a good idea if you have overprotective mother cows


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Really like this one use it a lot. I tried one of those long aluminum one from a neighbor and it just seemed to long and awkward for me.

http://www.ritcheytags.com/tablet/hook-doctor.html

Like the tags too!! No fading.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

cozyacres said:


> I thought you meant one of these, http://www.safetyzonecalfcatchers.com/
> 
> has anyone used one? Looks like a good idea if you have overprotective mother cows


I have a FB friend in Montana that has one and he loves it.Seen some videos of him useing it


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I have a FB friend in Montana that has one and he loves it.Seen some videos of him useing it


I was thinking of making or buying one myself, I've been chased /butted too many times by an overprotective black Angus cow when trying to work small calves.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.agcoolers.com/calf-catchers.html

I have both a long and short version of this one, and would never want to be without them.

The only thing I will say is that they were probably designed for 75-100 lb calves, which is the status quo, but we have bred for 1000-1150# cows, that have 65-75 lb calves. Apparently the hooks are made of spring steel, and I have had to squeeze the hook down in a vise and leave it over night to "take set" and stay that way for a long time. It eventually starts to open back up, but only takes another vise treatment to fix it for at least one more season.


----------



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)




----------



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

We just got that rig last week for our spring calves. Tagged 3 on saturday using it. The front door opens up and you drive to the calf. Once the calf gets inside you shut the front door and it keeps the calf in so you can get in and tag and band. We band all of our bulls that are born. Its nice knowing that you dont have to worry about that momma getting you!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

IHCman said:


> That's the model I use. I wouldn't be without it when checking pastures. I'm not much of a cowboy, never learned to rope well so this calf catching stick works well for me. I hook em off my fourwheeler but you have to be carefull so they don't go in front of the fourwheeler once hooked.Good for calves but once they hit 300lbs + this doesn't work so well. I've hooked a big calf and had em break the hook off with the first kick.


I got first use today. I got a bull calf banded and even tagged. Went well. Then caught Heifer born last week. Mama was not happy with me. And she has big horns. I didn't get to tag the heifer yet. Mama won this round.

But the catcher is slicker than sliced bread.


----------

